# City Grill Gulf Shores



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Would like to invite any of you Gulf Shores area members to try our food. We have been getting nothing but great reviews from customers that have given us a try. Many have told us that our stuffed burgers are the best they have ever had. Most of our meats are cooked on premise and we are doing daily specials like meat loaf or fried chicken with fresh cooked sides like 3 cheese mac &cheese and fresh veggies. Would really appreciate your giving us a try and letting me know what you think. We are serving lunch from Monday through Friday 11-3 .


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Where are you located in Gulf Shores?


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

*City Grill*

Our street address is 2200 East 2nd Street Gulf Shores, AL 36542-3195
(251) 223-4202.Thanks for asking and hope to see you there. My son ,matt ,runs the place ,but I try to get down there every chance I get.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

*Stuffed Bacon Cheese burger*

Our chef has perfected the stuffed Burger and they are getting rave reviews. Check this bad boy out!
:thumbup:


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

City Grill has GREAT burgers. Made it there today for lunch and will definitely be back. If you are in Gulf Shores, give 'em a try.


----------

